# Post your Agile customs!



## Rotatous (Jul 29, 2009)

I really want to see some custom Agiles. I've been considering one myself, but 
haven't gotten a quote yet or seen enough of them to know what to get.

If there is already a thread like this, just link me to it and close this one.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jul 29, 2009)

[action=AeonSolus]awaits the RickRoll[/action]


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 29, 2009)

You're probably looking for 7s but meh


----------



## TomasO (Jul 29, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> You're probably looking for 7s but meh



I want that green Intrepid that should be a color option


----------



## Ewan (Jul 29, 2009)

It's not quite as dark in real life.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 29, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> You're probably looking for 7s but meh



No, I really don't mind, I just want to see some customs.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 29, 2009)

there should be a bunch of customs and new agiles coming within a few days.


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 29, 2009)

One of the first Hornet 7s before they started the production ones with EMGs- at least as far as is known on this forum I think-





Here was my post on it. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gile-hornet-7-will-post-pics.html#post1102098


----------



## st2012 (Jul 30, 2009)

My Hornet.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## meisterjager (Jul 30, 2009)

st2012 said:


> My Hornet.


 
Niiiice! Any kinda size reference? The control layout is the same as a Mustaine, does that mean it's the same kinda size?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> [action=AeonSolus]awaits the RickRoll[/action]



You rang? 

Epic picstory for you to enjoy. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-is-56k-omgwtfbbqrotfllmmfao.html#post1391467


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 30, 2009)

^ Damn pesky X of doom... 

I do remember how it looks like, though. Fucking A!


----------



## loktide (Jul 30, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Damn pesky X of doom...
> 
> I do remember how it looks like, though. Fucking A!




pics are working fine on my computer


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn you guys and you're custom Agiles! 
...you're all making me jealous 

(particularly the Rick-Roll! )


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Jul 30, 2009)

My custom 7 string Hornet V just got shipped yesterday. It shall be arriving shortly.... i can't wait...but i'm too sick to play it for longer then 10 mins w/o passing out, CURSE YE GODS AND YOUR WAYS!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 30, 2009)

loktide said:


> pics are working fine on my computer



Pretty much everything's blocked at my stupid workplace


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Damn pesky X of doom...
> 
> I do remember how it looks like, though. Fucking A!





Sang-Drax said:


> Pretty much everything's blocked at my stupid workplace



Here you go, guys.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 30, 2009)

I never get tired of looking at it (it got my vote for GOTM, IIRC). No wonder you worship Agile


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I never get tired of looking at it (it got my vote for GOTM, IIRC). No wonder you worship Agile


 
Not only does he worship Agile, he's their unofficial spokesmodel as well 
Seriously Rick, best custom Agile i've seen


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Quality instruments at a great price. What's not to like?


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

Im thinking of getting an interceptor 27" w/ a matte spalted maple top and black binding all around. How do you think that would turn out?


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds cool to me but I don't remember if they can do black binding or not.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

If I'm looking at the right custom order form, the options for body binding, headstock binding, and neck binding do include black. I cant decide if I want a carved top or a flat top though...


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2009)

who has that custom interceptor 7 in white with just the one bridge 707? That thing looks freakin awesome


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

Plug said:


> who has that custom interceptor 7 in white with just the one bridge 707? That thing looks freakin awesome



It's on craigslist right now. It might actually already be sold.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> It's on craigslist right now. It might actually already be sold.



LINK ME GODDAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

Rondo Custom shop Agile Septor 7 String guitar

Your welcome.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2009)

ahh man, i wish people would ship overseas 

and thank you


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

Man, I'd hate to see that leave the family.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd buy it if it wasn't a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd definitely snag that.


----------



## park0496 (Jul 30, 2009)

I still have it...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 30, 2009)

and I _might_ have this by the first of the year....


----------



## park0496 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## st2012 (Jul 30, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> and I _might_ have this by the first of the year....


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2009)

park0496 said:


> I still have it...



I just wish I had the money for it. 



7deadlysins666 said:


> and I _might_ have this by the first of the year....



You're an ass. 



st2012 said:


>



Yeah, no shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 30, 2009)

That pink thing looks like Nile crossed with Barbie!


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been tempted to grab that damn white Septor since he posted it on Craigslist. It's only like 20 minutes way from me too


----------



## teelguitars (Jul 31, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> and I _might_ have this by the first of the year....



That looks cool! Man, I always wanted a pink guitar with gold hardware.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 31, 2009)

Matt, this white septor is amazing! I couldn't live without a neck p'up, but I can't deny it fits the theme aestheticswise 



Rotatous said:


> If I'm looking at the right custom order form, the options for body binding, headstock binding, and neck binding do include black. I cant decide if I want a carved top or a flat top though...



IIRC, Warmoth didn't use spalted maple tops on carved tops because it's too fragile. I don't know if this issue is shared by other companies, but maybe it settles your conundrum


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jul 31, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> That looks cool! Man, I always wanted a pink guitar with gold hardware.



Its actually more of a light purple...the sunlight made it look pink. Im going to take some pics that show off the true color one of these days.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## brick (Jul 31, 2009)

playstopause said:


>


WOW. That is just FULL of class! those cutaway carves do wonders for that guitar


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 1, 2009)

Love the finish! Did you have to select "vintage natural" for the non-gloss finish?


----------



## playstopause (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, I was the very first to order a "custom" Septor-7 (ShawnF was suposed to, but did not pulled the trigger) but wasn't the first to receive it. It had to go back to the shop 'cause they forgot the binding and I did not want it without binding. Had to wait 5 more weeks. At the time, there was no form to fill... Just sent my specs on a Word document...  You could ask for anything back then, I guess.

I actually asked for a "Tobbaco-sunburst, oil finish". The body is mahogany.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, it looks fucking awesome. What should I fill out on the form if I want a natural satin finish?


----------



## playstopause (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know. 

See, that's the thing with this : there's some loose ends. 
You should ask Kurt @rondomusic.com. He'll tell you. Maybe you could write it in the comment box? I know that's what i've done after asking a couple of questions.


----------



## Fred (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, ask Kurt - I've got a natural satin finish on mine but can't for the life of me remember what I asked for to get it, haha.

Speaking of which, if it doesn't piss with rain today I'll try and get some natural light shots. If it does... Eh, it can wait!

EDIT: As promised...






















There are a few more on Flickr here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## playstopause (Aug 2, 2009)

^

Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 2, 2009)

That is one gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow! Alright, Ill ask Kurt about the finish. Thanks.


----------



## dewy (Aug 2, 2009)

oh my god


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks dudes! I'm still as in love with it as the first day I got it, haha. There should be a YouTube vid of "Aspiration" by "After The Burial" coming as soon as I can nail the solo, I'll post a thread when it happens!


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep, that natural 8 string was the agile that I have been waiting to see!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 4, 2009)

Fred said:


>


 
that looks beautiful!


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

Here she is. I worried for not. The flash made the brown turn red, it's more of a tobacco than a sunburst.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 4, 2009)

That deserves its own thread.


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

playstopause said:


> That deserves its own thread.



Thank you sir. My two favorite guitars and Dino's and Stephen's, I decided why can't I have both?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 4, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Here she is. I worried for not. The flash made the brown turn red, it's more of a tobacco than a sunburst.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never really liked the way burst finishes looked on any design of guitar..That is, until I saw that Agile!


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't like it either until I kept seeing it on superstrat guitars. Now I love the bursts.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Here she is. I worried for not. The flash made the brown turn red, it's more of a tobacco than a sunburst.



Holy crap on a stick, Batman!


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

Ha ha, thanks man.


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just the picture, but I think that's about the best agile top I've ever seen on a 7!


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Ha ha, thanks man.



I'll be in Riverview in 2 weeks, we should meet up so I can steal it, er, see it.


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'll be in Riverview in 2 weeks, we should meet up so I can steal it, er, see it.



Yeah, bring your little custom collection along.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 4, 2009)

teelguitars said:


> Here she is. I worried for not. The flash made the brown turn red, it's more of a tobacco than a sunburst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! Holy fuckshit, what is that hardware color? Is it just black? It looks more metallic...


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's black. It's more like a black oxide coating than the usual glossy black.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah. I see. Well, I'd really like to see it in natural light.


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll take some more later on without the flash.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 5, 2009)

Coolz...


----------



## charles22880 (Aug 5, 2009)

whats the custom shop order form link???


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 5, 2009)

charles22880 said:


> whats the custom shop order form link???



 I can't find it anywhere either.


I want to see how expensive an idea I have for a custom would be.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 5, 2009)

The link that I've been using doesn't work anymore... Strange...


----------



## teelguitars (Aug 5, 2009)

Kurt may not be taking orders at the moment.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, the custom shop is only available for a limited time every couple of months or so.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 5, 2009)

^

This. The link has been removed because custom orders are over for now.


----------



## Sweetbabyjezuz (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys here's just a quick pic. Mine came in yesterday.

I'm hoping when the sun pops out to use a better camera and get better shots of it, this is just a quickie I took in my room with my camera phone lol.

It's a 7-string Hornet Pro V
Mahogany Body, flamed maple
maple fingerboard
emg 808's
LFR (I had OFR but apparently the shop put an LFR in it, kurt told me a day before shipping said he'd either refund the OFR or i'd have to wait till Dec/Jan for them to "fix it" so i said screw it just give me the refund)
Gold hardware

EDIT - got a better pic let me upload it (still not amazing)


----------



## El Caco (Aug 5, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I can't find it anywhere either.
> 
> 
> I want to see how expensive an idea I have for a custom would be.



The page is only active when he is taking custom orders and keep in mind that a fee is charged for quotes. From memory the minimum price on the last run was 150% base guitar price for minor changes so if you wanted a Interceptor Pro with something simple like passive pups and no tone knob it would have been about $975, more extensive mods would have seen the price over $1000.


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 5, 2009)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> This. The link has been removed because custom orders are over for now.


 I remember seeing it said until Aug 1 when it was up


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweetbabyjezuz said:


> Hey guys here's just a quick pic. Mine came in yesterday.
> 
> I'm hoping when the sun pops out to use a better camera and get better shots of it, this is just a quickie I took in my room with my camera phone lol.
> 
> ...



Damn, that's fucking sick.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweetbabyjezuz said:


> Hey guys here's just a quick pic. Mine came in yesterday.
> 
> I'm hoping when the sun pops out to use a better camera and get better shots of it, this is just a quickie I took in my room with my camera phone lol.
> 
> ...



Hot damn!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Aug 6, 2009)

ok... all of these are sweet especially that scepter 8. it just blows my mind how incredibly nasty these guitars can be for the cost. an ibanez higher end 7 or even the 2228...i don't even think they can touch these guitars when you compare cost to features! and they play well too i've had two intrepid pro 8's and they're great


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, so let's see some more shots of that V.


----------

